# Broke 300 fps!! (92 MPS)



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Double red Thera-Band tubes, new pouch, 280, 289, 305 fps!

5.2 g marble 22.4 Joules or 16.5 FPE (80 grains)

The feeling if breaking 300 fps was amazing!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats on breaking the 300fps mark, Stu.







How difficult is the Banger to draw with the dual red tube setup?


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> Congrats on breaking the 300fps mark, Stu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I measured it at 27 pounds. (12.4 Kilos)

It is pretty easy to draw 2 handed.

I hold the trigger block with my left hand keeping the trigger down and safe, my elbow is locked.

I shove the barrel down trough the trigger block by pushing the shoulder stock with my right hand.

If I had a solid wall with a hole in it, a tree notch, or even a hole in the ground, I could just put my weight on it and it would be trivial to draw.

I would not be able to draw a regular slingshot this way.

Having a ratchet lot every inch along the way as a resting place is very nice.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

What you gonna shoot with it??



boyntonstu said:


> Congrats on breaking the 300fps mark, Stu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I measured it at 27 pounds.

It is pretty easy to draw 2 handed.

I hold the trigger block with my left hand keeping the trigger down and safe, my elbow is locked.

I shove the barrel down trough the trigger block by pushing the shoulder stock with my right hand.

If I had a solid wall with a hole in it, a tree notch, or even a hole in the ground, I could just put my weight on it and it would be trivial to draw.

I would not be able to draw a regular slingshot this way.

Having a ratchet lot every inch along the way as a resting place is very nice.
[/quote]


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

WOW!!!







That's amazing!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good job Stu! Welcome to the 300 club! Flatband


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Good job Stu! Welcome to the 300 club! Flatband


Thanks!

I am following in some mighty footsteps of the pioneers of modern sling shots.

I am curious, what was the max speed and the projectile weight?

It is my understanding that it wasn't too many years ago when you could not find suitable rubber.

The rubber manufacturers didn't believe that their products would ever break 300 fps.

If red TB can hold up for 500+ shots at 300 fps I would find it acceptable.

I am expecting to receive a set of gold Thera-Bands to test.

Who knows what speed gain we will see with them?


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't know the exact but i'm guns go on a limb and say 325fps


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

boyntonstu said:


> I am expecting to receive a set of gold Thera-Bands to test.
> 
> Who knows what speed gain we will see with them?


I would guess 350. Ill bet you would would see 375 with silver.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> I don't know the exact but i'm guns go on a limb and say 325fps


Do you remember what you shot? A 1/2" steel ball, or...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Stu, 
Speed hunting is definetely fun but it does come with it's dangers. A few years ago myself and another slingshot nut (also on this forum) were trying all kinds of band cuts and rubber and draw lengths to get big speeds, we broke 300 and then 400. Joerg has also broken 400. I think Joerg has the highest at 430 I did a few 420's but ALL OF US HAD BANDS BREAK LENGTHWISE AND COME BACK AT OUR FACE LIKE A SHARP MISSILE! That's right,I said LENGTHWISE! Very Dangerous! Joerg actually got cut by his, I got nicked too. This is dangerous stuff here so be very careful. It really gets hairy above 300fps. We learned a few things that might help you in your quest:

Be well protected all around

shoot on very warm days

very light pouch

very thin latex flats

very fast draw and release-don't hold!

Extra strong re-inforced fork( for obvious reasons)

We theorized that the top end may be close to 500fps but all of us are a little too leary to try and conditions and equipment would have to be absolutely perfect

Finally some really good prayers! Be careful and be safe! Flatband


----------



## Paul (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Stu,

Good going!
Looks like you added that shield none to early.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Paul said:


> Hey Stu,
> 
> Good going!
> Looks like you added that shield none to early.


The shield is a must at these forces.

Has anyone else broken 300 fps with tubing?


----------



## alru19 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have gotten over 300 fps with shortened trumark RRT bands with a lighter pouch and 5/16 steel ball. I heard that when a balloon pops, the loud noise created is bacause the latex retracts above the speed of sound, which must be over 1000 fps. Given there is no pouch or projectile to slow that down, this would be the upper reaches of a possible shot.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I hit 147 m/s with extremely tapered Thera Band and a micro pouch, shooting BBs. That was almost 500 km/h. I believe that is pretty much the limit.

But Gary is right, quite dangerous to go that high. The rubber splits lengthwise and lashes out with hellish speed. Beware!

Jörg


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

If you could get to that sped with tubes, I think it would be fairly safe. If you look at my pressure test of the Kent Elastomer tube, it split lengthwise, but it would not have come back at the shooter becasue the cross section remained in tact. By the way, I wish I could have measured the speed because the tube retracted faster than my eye could perceive.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I guess with a slingshot crossbow, you can get lots of speed and power out of tubes. Look what a multi- tube harpoon can do!

Question is what kind if weapon you want. I go for a crossbow that you can easily cock with your arms. No hinges, no foot stomping, no mechanical cocking aids, all too cumbersome and heavy.

I think the power of a regular hunter band set is more than sufficient. The advantage of the crossbow is all in the accuracy, achievable without any skills.

Jörg


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Can we get some video of the event ?


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

AaronC said:


> If you could get to that sped with tubes, I think it would be fairly safe. If you look at my pressure test of the Kent Elastomer tube, it split lengthwise, but it would not have come back at the shooter becasue the cross section remained in tact. By the way, I wish I could have measured the speed because the tube retracted faster than my eye could perceive.


Assume a triggered weapon.

Tubes over 300 fps: Safety, speed, long life.

Bands over 300 fps: Danger, more speed, shorter life.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, test your tubes regarding lifespan at 300 fps. I had tubes breaking on me quickly when I stretched them to the max. And that is what you have to do when you go that high.

On the other hand, I had flat bands that held 1500 shots or more, simply because I never stretched them to the max. They still outperformed tubes.

Jörg


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Well, test your tubes regarding lifespan at 300 fps. I had tubes breaking on me quickly when I stretched them to the max. And that is what you have to do when you go that high.
> 
> On the other hand, I had flat bands that held 1500 shots or more, simply because I never stretched them to the max. They still outperformed tubes.
> 
> Jörg


Stretching tubes to max and breaking compared to stretching flats not to max and lasting is comparing apples to oranges.

I also said that bands would give more speed than tubes.

We do not disagree.


----------

